# Getting Spam emails? Report them, please.



## TheOldSalt

Some of you may have been getting emails from other members spamming you with all sorts of things. If you ever get any emails from another member, or PM's for that matter, of a spammy nature, please report them at once so that we may shut them down hard. Thank you. Remember, you have a right to not be pestered with spam emails & PM's and even if it doesn't bother you personally, it certainly bothers others, and the faster you report them, the faster we can stop them.
You can report them right here in this thread or send a PM to any mod. Thanks again.


----------



## joe kool

Salt,
I deleted the PM but this guy pm'd me and I haven't been on the forum in months and bang the 1 day I signed on couple days ago I get a pm from him wanting me to buy some $760 worth of brine shrimp eggs ... and from the post I don't think I was the only one to get it:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/wan...temia-cysts-brine-shrimp-eggs.html#post161765


----------



## TheOldSalt

He's toast. Thanks.


----------



## joe kool

SWEET
:mrgreen:


----------



## username321

i just got a spam PM from a user called "Stephanie" with a link to a potentially harmful site...


----------



## Guest

Thanks for reporting it username.  Stephanie has now been banned, so you won't have to worry about him/her now.


----------



## Kurtfr0

I have a question, I've noticed some peoples emails are shown.

Latley I've been getting THOUSANDS of spammy emails, not from FF or its members.

but this is the only site I used this email for. For my other forum sites I usually use AIM emails, and usually just one AIM email.

Is this related to this or did someone get my email and get me good?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Hmmmm.. I don't know if it's actually related to this, but it's certainly possible that someone could have gone to the trouble of harvesting emails from user profiles for the purpose of spamming. Go to your profile and click on the little box that tells it to not show your email address. It's too late to really help you, I suppose, but it can keep other spammers from getting your address.


----------



## Kurtfr0

alright thanks, Gmail gets every spam and puts it in the spam box, just annoying having to delete 50 pages of spam a day.


----------

